# postgraduate diplomas (PostGradDip) in Supply Chain Management with lowest fees?



## engineer.khan.2030 (Apr 15, 2017)

hi All,

Anyone who know about postgraduate diplomas (PostGradDip) in supply chain management institution with lowest fees, please mention some of them.

thanks


----------



## erin515 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,

I think Supply Chain Management falls under Business course and I found out that these are the 5 universities that are offering low tuition fees in business courses:

1. Charles Darwin University = 20,440
2. Southern Cross University = 20,560
3. University of the Sunshine Coast = 20,600
4. University of Southern Queensland = 22,300
5. Charles Sturt University = 22,800

*Amount in AUD
Source: Australian Education Network

I also found a good source which provides list of universities that offer Graduate Diploma in Supply Chain Management --> PostgradAustralia. Just go through their courses section and fill-in keywords part and degree type.

Good luck!

Cheers,
Erin


----------

